# Fodder Feeding Solutions?



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm one of those ad clickers when I check my gmail... ) I happened to click on this one when it said feed your horse for $.70 a day... 

Smart Farmer Magazine May June issue 2007; FODDERsolutions Media

I like the concept... has anyone seen this?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I've not heard of it but watched the video. Very interesting


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Isn't it? It looks like its an Australian development... I don't know if there is anything like that here in the U.S. I'm sure the system costs a lot up front. However, I would pay a pretty penny to not have to load hay anymore... D


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

That wouldnt work in colder climates unless that storage thing was well insulated. I wonder if they offer different grasses, or a mix.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I sent the company an email with a ton of questions... I will post their response! I'm very intrigued.... It would be so nice to #1 not have to load hay or feed anymore and #2 not have to worry about quality and price!!! In Texas, you never know what the hay is going to look like! Not to mention even commercial grains go through dips in "quality".


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

There was a dealer in Texas too. If its a long ways away maybe you could become a dealer and get it for cost


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

No kidding, starline. I am usually in the same boat as you with hay. That is a very fascinating concept. It says that they produce in both extreme heat and below zero temps so I have to assume that it is very well insulated. I am anxious to hear their response.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

The website says the storage unit has a HVAC build it. I am starting to really like this idea. I would like to see a variety of grasses available though. I think the only offer barley/lupin sunflower for horses.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I havn't heard back from them yet... I wonder how much this thing is going to cost. I just convinced my hubby to cover my round pen.. I don't know if I could squeeze out a few more thousand...


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm thinking like 8-10k for the unit. It has heating/a/c, and lights plus you have to think about shipping and assembly.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Here it is.. the rep emailed me back but didn't answer all of my questions specifically. It's definitely at the top of my price range!

Thank you for your inquiry. We are excited to answer your questions and work with you to include a Fodder Solutions system as part of your you feeding program.

Yes, the system is available in the United States. They are manufactured in Oxnard, California. Our systems come in various sizes depending upon the need of our customers. For a 25 horse sight we would recommend a 72 tray system. This system produces a maximum of 36 biscuits. The measurements of this system is 19’4” X 7’2.5” X 10’2”. The price of this system is $18,600.00. 

Each mat weighs approximately 15lbs. Half is fed in the morning and the same at night. 

The customers using our systems for horses are using other sprouting seed as well, black sunflower seed , flax seed, Kamute. Most any seed you are thinking of will work. The only exception that we are aware of is Milo.

Thank you for the opportunity to answer these questions for you and should you find that you are needing more information, please do not hesitate to contact us.

Sincerely,

Terry Colless
Fodder Solutions


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hmmm, If I was only feeding two mats a day, I would be feeding it in more then two feedings. 

You could probably make a unit yourself for less then that. You also have to factor in how much electricity it uses.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Yes I am un-clear as to how much to feed and if it is designed to be fed as the SOLE feed. The website says it works out to be $1 a horse.. But I re asked the question in my second email..

Right now it cost me a little over $20k to feed 22 horses a year. If it can beat that... then I'm sold.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

Those matts look heavy, and are completely edible. I imagine they are alot like sod. You probably have to feed less in quantity but use the usual weight to forage ratio.

My only issue would be they might be to rich for special needs horses, like cushings and founder prone horses.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I know I'm very interested to see the analysis of the recommended mixes.. Those matts don't look as heavy as the bales I have to toss when we put up hay.. 

I will seriously consider buying this thing if...

-if it safely replaces both traditional hay and feed
-if it feeds each horse for under $2 a day.

Think of how much room and work that saves! I wouldn't have to build more hay sheds.. It would save a ton of room in my feed room. It would almost eliminate the mice...


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

No mice. Thats a wonderful trade off. ;-)

If you run a legitamite business, you can just 179 it for tax purposes. that should save you some money (if you usually run a profit).


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I got to thinking some of the benefits it would provide it it really does what it says it does..

-Its a perfect pasture all the time.. the most natural (common day) feed for horses.
- No dust like with hay or pellets so better for their respiratory system.
- We wouldn’t have to build more hay storage or store hay at all.
- With no grain and hay we would have next to no mice.
- No more feed bags or A LOT less.
- Cuts feed time and so less labor and labor cost.
- Consistent feed quality
- No inflation due to weather or gas prices.
- Overall huge space saver.. No feed bins, no hay sheds, wouldn’t have to dispose of feed bags or hay string. 
-Better for the environment


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Here is the second email from the rep.

*So you are saying I could mix up a timothy, orchard, alfalfa mix if I wanted?* You can mix any seeds together. My preferred all time favourite for horses in medium work is barley 70%, black sunflower 20% and 10% fenugreek. 

*Where do you buy the seed? (sorry if this is a stupid question.. )* this is a very common question. It depends on where you are located. We supply seed for the system when you first purchase it so you have a benchmark to go by for vigour and growth. This seed comes from Lockwood seed and grain in chowchilla C.A. Then if you want to you can send a sample of seed from your area and I can sprout and let you know about it or you can run a sample though your own system. We source seed all over the USA. 

*Are you saying that 1 biscuit a day is all you have to feed an average size horse?*
Half in the morning and half at night is what I recommend and if they are stabled I like them to have to receive one flake of oat hay to keep them occupied. If they are turned out one biscuit a day is all they need. 


*With water, electricity, and seed.. On average what does each biscuit cost? *Two lbds of barley seed at 26 cents per lb makes up a biscuit this costs 52 cents and then with power and water cost a biscuit will be produced for less than 70 cents. 

*What kind of maintenance does this unit require?*
A 12 tray system takes me 5 minutes per day to harvest rinse the trays and reseed. A 72 takes me 35 minutes per day. All you need to do once per week is give the floor a hose down from the seeding end of the system. There isn't really any difficult maintenance required. The systems run for many years in very remote areas with all kinds of people using them. ​


----------



## BigGreyHorse (Sep 28, 2009)

This is really interesting and thank you for posting it. Being able to custom the mix and add native plants & herbs for variety is a real selling point. 2lbs of sprouting seed per tray & the sales rep recommended the 72 tray unit for your stable....so 144lbs of seed to completely fill the unit. Hmm. I guess my concern would be how much seed would you have to have on hand at all times?


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

2lbs per tray.. so for me that would be 25 trays so 50 lbs a day... I go through 78.5 lbs of grain a day right now.. this doesn't include the 100's of lbs of hay I go through a day.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Has anyone heard any more about this? I'm still curious... )


----------



## reginnip (Jun 29, 2011)

We manufacture fodder feeding units in Oregon. Yes they are heated and cooled, a variety of seeds are available, they are grown hydronicaly, using only one gallon of water for one day feeding. They are very welled insulated and sealed and can be run off solar panels if necessary. If you want more info contact [email protected]


----------



## reginnip (Jun 29, 2011)

I represent Fodder Feeds Inc. in Bend, Oregon. We are a USA manufacturer of Fodder Feeding Systems similar to the systems designed in Australia. If you would like a competitive bid on one of our units, drop me an email. [email protected]


----------



## scrub (Nov 9, 2011)

i read that there was a fodder system company in oxanrd ca. help where i would love to go i live in so. ca any info i would like thanks scrub


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Whoah... That is amazing! I am still a little suspicious- but really- WOW! So cool.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

What I read about these though, is still have to give hay or straw for roughage, and I would want to see one in action I think.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Love this idea.


----------



## dillonrandall (Oct 27, 2012)

*Fodder Feeder System Solutions Starting At $235.00*

We have smaller cheaper, but durable hydroponic Fodder Feeding Systems Buy a 6, 12, 18, or bigger system to fit your needs. 

Hydroponics is the method of growing in a soilless environment. It is increasing in popularity for commercial and hobby growers. Now, more and more people are quickly realizing the benefits of using this ground-breaking growth technique to grow livestock fodder. We have a few different systems that we offer, or help you build, so that you and your animals can enjoy all of the benefits that a fodder diet has to offer.
These systems we feature are designed to produce highly nutritious economical fodder at a very low cost, with minimal effort. By implementing fodder into your livestock’s diet, you will be dealing with a healthier happier animal.
These systems utilize 6 to 8 day growing cycles to produce the finest high-quality, nutrient, protein, and enzyme rich fodder each day.
Fresh Fodder can be given to virtually any of the animals on the farm, including cattle, horses, goats, sheep, chickens, and pigs. Fodder Cattle Dot Com


----------



## dillonrandall (Oct 27, 2012)

*Fodder Feed System*

I know it seems like fodder feed systems cost an arm and a leg, but I can provide you with an excellent system for a quarter of what you are planning to pay. I sell for a manufacturer out of MO and their systems are put together very well while still allowing me to start selling the fodder feed system itself for $235.00 please visit my website: http://www.foddercattle.com


----------

